# audiopipe



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

hi, is there instructions or "how to" build an audiopipe? I already bought the amp, and about to buy the speakers, but I have some doubts about how to put the amp, how to secure the speakers to the pvc pice, etc,

any help will be very appreciated

thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.com/audiotube.html


There's one version


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I mounted a piece of 2x4 to the bottom of the amp and pushed it in. Then i screwed it from the outside of the tube and went into the 2x4. My amp dosen't move anymore.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> I mounted a piece of 2x4 to the bottom of the amp and pushed it in. Then i screwed it from the outside of the tube and went into the 2x4. My amp dosen't move anymore.


 
X2 for me also.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^Definitely sounds like a good idea...


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks to you all for your comments, I hope to be building a loud pipe very soon with these instructions, great forum, great members, great support once again

regards


----------

